# طريقة صنع حبر الكتابة في المنزل



## ايهابووو (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*الحبر الجيد هو الحبر الذي يريحك في الكتابة وتجد للونه قوة تجذب نظرك ناحية ما تكتبه

ولصناعة حبر الكتابة بالمنزل نحتاج إلى

عبوة شاي- حصى جوز- ماء- قطعة صمغ عربي

**حصى الجوز مادة صبغية تصبغ بها الأخشاب وتجدها لدى محال البويات

الصمغ العربي مادة زجاجية لها خاصية اللصق تشبه الحجر الزجاجي وتباع لدى محال العطارة

الشاي طبعا معروف كلنا بنشربه ماعدا أنا هههههههههه

الطريقة؟

**نغلي عبوة الشاي ال 100 جرام كلها في حوالي لتر من الماء ثم نصفيها جيداً

ثم نضع عليها 10 أكياس من حصى الجوز باللون الذي نريده بني أسود احمر إلخ

ونتركها تغلى على النار الهادئة مع التقليب المستمر حال الانتهاء من هذه الخطوة

نقوم بتصفية هذا المزيج جيداً بواسطة قطعة قماش (فانيلا) قطنية لعدم ترك أية رواسب بالسائل 

الناتج
ثم نقوم بوضع قطعة من الصمغ العربي حوالي 2سم مكعب في قليل من الماء وترفع على النار 

حتى تذوب جيدا ونضيفها على السائل الناتج

وبذلك يتكون لدينا كمية هائلة من حبر الكتابة تكفي لمدة عام على الأقل وكلما أردنا أن نزيد اللون
بدرجة غامقة فإننا نضيف مزيداً من حصى الجوز عليه مع زيادة الصمغ العربي

وفائدة الصمغ هو جعل الحبر يلتصق بالورق الذي نكتب عليه

أتمنى أن أكون قد أفدتكم بهذه الطريقة

*


----------



## اباالحسن (9 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير ...ولكن السؤال هل هناك طريقة لصناعة أحبار الطابعات الملونة ....أو صناعة الحبر الكربونى الخاص بلالات التصوير ..........نرجو الأفادة


----------



## الشيشينى (30 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## دعاء الكراون (1 مايو 2013)

رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hawk1282 (1 مايو 2013)

معلومات قيمة شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## hishont2 (2 أغسطس 2013)

هل هذه الخلطه حقيقيه ... يعنى هو ده الحبر اللى احنا بنشتريه وهل سيجف بعد الكتابه وهل سيجف واحنا بنكتب بيه 
على العموم شكرا جدا ولاكن ارجو من مشرف القسم الرد او من اهل الخبره ... وشكرا للجميع على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## Abu Laith (5 سبتمبر 2013)

thanks


----------



## masterprint (1 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا وهانجربها


----------



## miltronique (26 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك​​


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (7 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا للافاده


----------

